# Mr Biggles Daily Journals



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello there and welcome to my Journals. I am start from a fresh tank and i figured why not make one of these? IM sure it will help someone else out as well and also help me keep tabs on what i need to do every week. So lets start! 

6:48pm Eastern Time
12/13/2012

This is Biggles first day inside his new tank! I have a spree with him today because i have a idea for what i wanna do for a tank and this is going to be the start of it. The idea i have is a buddha like shrine for the tank with a betta swimming around. So, what i did was i did just get a Fluval Chi 5 gal tank and it seems to be the first start to his project! I know it will be long before i can get it done because adding one or two plants per week is going to take some time. 

So, after getting the two plants i got and the rocks and tank set up. I added 2 ghost shrimp for the allergy and plant waste and my beta from his old tank ( which im giving to my GF so she can start ) into the new one! So far i made sure the temps where around the same temp by a IR based thermostat and once it was around 3 to 4 degress range i change him into it. Right away he seems to be ok and he is swiming around just fine! He seems to take a liking to the back of the top filer unit as he sits there. More then likly there is not current for him to fight and he can float there. Now i have to go and redo my heater since the suction cups seem to have come undone. Below are some pictures!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

Your new tank looks great! and your betta looks like he likes it too!


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Your new tank looks great! and your betta looks like he likes it too!


Thanks! Im not done with the tank. Im far from it! Its going to take a couple of months to make the way i want it, since i am posting mid as well add another entry for Mr Biggles, 

9:43pm eastern Time 
12/13/2012

Its been a few hours since he has been inside his new home. The ghost shrimp seem to be just fine. After watching Mr biggles chase them for a minute he left them alone. I did try to feed him today but he didn't eat. I no longer see the food pellet(s) anymore so im going to guess he ate them. Tomorrow ill post a small video of me feeding him and showing the tanks beauty.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

7:05 pm With Video Log 1 
12/14/2012

So i was lazy today, here is a video. Its so much better then typing! After working on my tank, i just wanna watch it while this uploads! 

;-) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGPNHNERew4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

This is going to be a big update! 

Alright! So my last tank as every saw was not going to work with what i wanted to do with it. So i took it back and got another. Below is a pic of it a long with a video of the time lapse and showing of what i have and plan to have! enjoy! 










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNjweZOY-VE


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys! here is a Video update! enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQx6fpL4A5Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

here is another video for this log today! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p9mL-3w9Yc

Also sadly, after this, i need a new camera, mine broke so i wont be able to make anymore until i get a new one.


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Got a new camera and some more updates!!! 

My snail seems to be happy! He also seems to always look at me... makes me wonder what he thinks about.. 










I have some small growth on my Crypts! Its nice to see it! 


















Now my betta is just chilling as i was taking pictures!


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

here is another video everyone! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI3s6WVmcOg


----------



## Trackpadtactics (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! here is another video! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muGJ6LfyKAU&feature=youtu.be


----------

